# Raleigh Chopper



## Chopper1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Question,  is this worth $100 ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 10, 2019)

Heck yes. Still a lot of good parts on there for $100.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 10, 2019)

Half of a handlebar? Poor little thing....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Check out the seat ! It goes forever!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Dec 29, 2019)

This will be the best thing you ever regretted.

If you have not yet committed:

Both wheels are wrong.
The sissy bar will be VERY stuck in the frame
The crank cotters are going to be a problem. There is a tool for removal.
Seat cover tabs will break when you try to recover the seat
Dont bend the strap
Make sure the frame is NOT broken

Its a 72 MK1 in Apple Green left hand drive version.

Jim


----------

